# Changed



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in a real wierd mood.... I need change, she is 5000 miles and I just got back without her... I looped this one and made it a song.... It is what it is..... Hmmmmm....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

C'mon. Guys. Crawl out of your shells. :slimer


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Fix the link bro!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)




----------

